# Software > Linux >  Γραφικο περιβαλον

## range

Καλησπερα παιδια τρεχω debian server και εχω το wine για να εκτελω καποια exe απο terminal. Ολα καλα απλα ενα exe για να κανω εγκατασταση , θελει γραφικο περιβαλλον και δεν μπορει να το τρεξει το wine. Δοκιμασα να κανω εγκατασταση σε ενα pc με windows και απλα να μεταφερω το φακελο , αλλα δυστυχώς λειπουν αρχεια απο το μητρώο . Υπαρχει τροπος να ενεργοποιησω καποιο γραφικο περιβαλον , προσωρινά και μετα να το απενεργοποιώ να μην βαρενει στο σύστημα;

εχω βρει κατι σχετικο εδω 

http://askubuntu.com/questions/40208...-1-server-i386

http://askubuntu.com/questions/27693...u-server-12-04

Απλα θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας

----------


## denlinux

μήπως αυτό βοηθήσει..?
http://linuxpoison.blogspot.gr/2009/...rface-for.html

----------


## range

> μήπως αυτό βοηθήσει..?
> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.gr/2009/...rface-for.html


πολυ καλο αλλα εχω error

Fatal error: No screen visual available.
I need to be able to get a 32-bit visual for this screen but was unable to. Sorry.

----------


## denlinux

Δοκίμασε το swine
http://www.swine-tool.de/

----------


## romias

Βρε συ αυτά δεν είναι front end του wine που προϋποθέτουν να υπάρχει γραφικό περιβάλλον;
Κάτι σαν το κορυφαίο playonlinux ;
Ο range θέλει να σηκώσει γραφικό σε debian server και να το καταργήσει μόλις τελειώσει.

Range μ αυτά που βρήκες θα κάνεις αυτό που θες. Δεν τα χω δοκιμάσει δεν χρειάστηκε.Για κάθε τι που θες να κάνεις υπάρχουν διάφορες εναλλακτικές.εσύ αποφασίζεις ποια σου ταιριάζει.  :: 
Οσο για φρονεντ του wine 


> sudo apt-get install playonlinux


Έχει έτοιμα πραγματάκια για πάρα πολλές windows εφαρμογές

Κράτα μας ενήμερους.

----------


## range

> Βρε συ αυτά δεν είναι front end του wine που προϋποθέτουν να υπάρχει γραφικό περιβάλλον;
> Κάτι σαν το κορυφαίο playonlinux ;
> Ο range θέλει να σηκώσει γραφικό σε debian server και να το καταργήσει μόλις τελειώσει.
> 
> Range μ αυτά που βρήκες θα κάνεις αυτό που θες. Δεν τα χω δοκιμάσει δεν χρειάστηκε.Για κάθε τι που θες να κάνεις υπάρχουν διάφορες εναλλακτικές.εσύ αποφασίζεις ποια σου ταιριάζει. 
> Οσο για φρονεντ του wine 
> Έχει έτοιμα πραγματάκια για πάρα πολλές windows εφαρμογές
> 
> Κράτα μας ενήμερους.


το swine πολυ καλο αλλα δεν με βοηθησε γιατι οπως λες και εσυ , αν δεν εχεις γραφικο περιβαλλον δεν κανεις δουλεια. Θα περασω xorg με xfce4 και xdm

http://aruljohn.com/info/xwindow/

Ειναι για καλο σκοπο ρε παιδια  :Stick Out Tongue:  η προσπάθεια θα σηκώσω dedicated server με το rallisport chalenge

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLwti77gLg4

Το παιχνιδι δεν υποστηρίζει linux και πέφτουν και παντρεματα τρελα , με Ρώσικες εκδωσεις κ.λ.π αστα  :Stick Out Tongue:  για να τα καταφερω οπως καταλαβαίνετε , θελει windows η τελος παντον περιβαλον που να μπορω να τρεξω καποια exe
οταν τελειωσω θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα ευχαριστω

----------


## range

> Βρε συ αυτά δεν είναι front end του wine που προϋποθέτουν να υπάρχει γραφικό περιβάλλον;
> Κάτι σαν το κορυφαίο playonlinux ;
> Ο range θέλει να σηκώσει γραφικό σε debian server και να το καταργήσει μόλις τελειώσει.
> 
> Range μ αυτά που βρήκες θα κάνεις αυτό που θες. Δεν τα χω δοκιμάσει δεν χρειάστηκε.Για κάθε τι που θες να κάνεις υπάρχουν διάφορες εναλλακτικές.εσύ αποφασίζεις ποια σου ταιριάζει. 
> Οσο για φρονεντ του wine 
> Έχει έτοιμα πραγματάκια για πάρα πολλές windows εφαρμογές
> 
> Κράτα μας ενήμερους.


τελικα ακολουθησα αυτο 

http://auriza.site40.net/notes/debia...on-on-squeeze/

και ειμαι οκ 

Τωρα θελω να βρω εναν τροπο να μην ξεκιναει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα στο restart του server μονο οταν δωσω p.x οπως δίνω τωρα xfce4

----------


## range

δεν μου λειτουργει το cdrom , εως τωρα δεν ειχε χρειαστει να το χρησιμοποιησω δεν το βλεπουν τα linux ετσι νομιζω . please help

----------


## romias

Πως είδες ότι δεν λειτουργεί;
Το λινουξ βλέπει τα cd rom Δώσε 


> ls -al /dev/cdrom*


 να δεις τι βλέπει.
Ίσως χρειάζεται να κάνεις mount το dev/sr0.
Αν όμως υπάρχει πρόβλημα hardwere, δηλαδή δεν δουλεύει το cdrom,πράγμα συνηθησμένο αν είναι παλίο το μηχάνημα μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα iso αρχείο από το cd, σε άλλο μηχάνημα και να το ανεβάσεις στον σερβερ σου .

----------


## range

> Πως είδες ότι δεν λειτουργεί;
> Το λινουξ βλέπει τα cd rom Δώσε να δεις τι βλέπει.
> Ίσως χρειάζεται να κάνεις mount το dev/sr0.
> Αν όμως υπάρχει πρόβλημα hardwere, δηλαδή δεν δουλεύει το cdrom,πράγμα συνηθησμένο αν είναι παλίο το μηχάνημα μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα iso αρχείο από το cd, σε άλλο μηχάνημα και να το ανεβάσεις στον σερβερ σου .


ασε πεθανε ο σκληρος οπως καταλαβενεις τελος. Ευτυχώς εχω καποια backup , οι υπηρεσιες μου θα ειναι ολες down μεχρι νεωτέρας οταν θα ειμαι ξανα ετοιμος θα σου πω

----------


## range

Σημερα ξεκινισα την καινουργια εγκατασταση και βαριεμαι ολα απο την αρχη  ::  Στο θεμαμας τελικα δεν εφταιγε το γραφικο περιβαλον και με γραφικο περιβαλλον παλι τα ιδια εκανε πιστευω οτι εχει να κανει με το wine γενικα δεν ειναι συμβατό και με ολες της εφαρμογες.

----------


## romias

Παίζει και δεν παίζει.
http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...estingId=79132

----------


## range

> Παίζει και δεν παίζει.
> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...estingId=79132


κρίμα ειναι πολυ ωραιο game και το μοναδικο rally με dedicated server  ::

----------


## range

> Παίζει και δεν παίζει.
> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...estingId=79132


λεει οτι εχει δοκιμαστει se ubuntu και σε mint . Πουθενα για debian λες να φταιει αυτο; Λεω να περασω αυριο στο virtualbox ubuntu να δοκιμασω

----------


## range

λοιπον καταφερα και πείραξα τo μητρώο του wine και ξεκίνησε απλα θελει στο μητρώο κατι ακομα .π.χ μου λεει οτι για να ξεκινήσω το server , πρεπει να φτιαξω προφιλ και οταν του πω ok μου βγαζει αυτο



```
[email protected]:~/RALLISPORT_CHALLENGE# wine  RalliSportMultiplayer.exe
fixme:event:wait_for_withdrawn_state window 0x50042/e00001 wait timed out
[email protected]:~/RALLISPORT_CHALLENGE# fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 59 (SPI_SETSTICKYKEYS)
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 110 (SPI_GETSHOWIMEUI)
err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
err:d3d_caps:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat.
err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to get a gl context for default adapter
Direct3D8 is not available without OpenGL.
err:d3d_caps:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat.
err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to get a gl context for default adapter
Direct3D8 is not available without OpenGL.
fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoW Unimplemented action: 111 (SPI_SETSHOWIMEUI
```

----------


## range

Σκέφτηκα οτι αμα βαλω χειροκίνητα στο wine το μητρώο που εχει δημιουργήθει στο windows pc μου , πιστευω να παιξει δεν θα μου ζηταει να κανω profil. Στο windows pc εκανα ενα search στο μητρώο και βρήκα αυτο



```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2171962259-542874765-2323749109-500\Software\Microsoft\RalliSport Challenge]
"FIRSTRUN"=dword:00000001
"LastLaunchFailed"="FALSE"
"DisplayResolutionX"=dword:00000320
"DisplayResolutionY"=dword:00000258
"SoundQuality"="LOW"
"ActiveProfile"="Range"
"Multi.address"="10.70.183.22:17501"
"Multi.password"="38"
"Multi.gameMasterId"=dword:000002d0
"Multi.name"="Range"
"Multi.rate"=dword:0000001e
"Multi.predict"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2171962259-542874765-2323749109-500\Software\Microsoft\RalliSport Challenge\1.0]
"LangID"=dword:00000009
```

το προσθεσα στο και στο user.reg και στο system.reg του wine αλά δεν εχει γινει τιποτα παλι μου ζηταει να κανω profil

----------


## range

Παιδιά θέλω να μοιραστούμε μαζί της απόψεις μας και να ανταλαξουμε γνώμες. Θα σας γράψω αριθμητικά αυτά που με απασχολούν κ οι πιο έμπειροι, ας μας πουν την γνώμη τους.
1) έχω ένα dual core amd με 4g μνήμη και σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμισω το παλιό σερβερακι p4 που έχω τώρα. Θα καίει παραπάνω ρεύμα από το p4;
2) εάν το στησω θέλω να τρέχω Debian server και με virtual box που είναι και free , να τρέχω και windows . Εάν γίνετε πως θα θα βλέπω τα windows με vlc; Θα είναι εύκολο;
3) γενικά έχω υπηρεσίες και windows και Linux πως θα τα βόλεψω στο ίδιο μηχάνημα;
Thanks προκαταβολικά για όποιον απαντήσει

----------


## mikemtb

1. Εννοειται λιγοτερο ρευμα!!

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S5301 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## range

Καλά το dual core θα καίει λιγότερο ρεύμα απο το μονοπυρηνο; Πως γίνεται αυτό; Αμα είναι έτσι να την κάνω την αναβάθμιση

----------


## nikolas_350

παίζει ρόλο και στα πόσα νανόμετρα είναι η αρχιτεκτονική του πυρήνα 

Βρες ακριβώς τον κωδικό κάθε cpu
για intel δες http://ark.intel.com/ 

μια γενική ιδέα με διάφορα 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...pation_figures

από εκεί και πέρα ανάλογα και το chipset του mb αλλάζει και η κατανάλωση 
πχ e5700 σε g41 55 va
e5700 σε nvidia 85 va + gpu που δεν είχε εσωτερική ~ 20 va 
Παγώνα μου, κλείσε τον θερμοσίφουνα  :: 


add:
3) εάν η cpu & mb υποστηρίζει amd v (virtualization ) εμένα με έχει βολέψει το kvm με virtmanager

----------


## range

3) ναι από ότι θυμάμαι υποστηρίζει θα σου πω με σιγουριά όταν το ξανά κοιτάξω .

Για την CPU και το motherboard θα σου πω και για το παλιό και για το dual core ώστε να τα συγκρίνουμε  ::

----------


## mikemtb

Θα φερω οργανακι να μετρησουμε.

Απ'το gt-s666 με tapatalk

----------


## range

Αυτός είσαι αυτό είναι ότι καλύτερο , αλλά θα δώ και αυτά που μου είπαν τα παιδιά και θα ποσταρω

----------


## nikolas_350

Αφού έχεις τον αρχιμάστορα με το εργαλείο του, δεν θες κάτι άλλο.

Αν το θυμηθείτε πάντως ποστάρετε τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## range

> Αφού έχεις τον αρχιμάστορα με το εργαλείο του, δεν θες κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Αν το θυμηθείτε πάντως ποστάρετε τα αποτελέσματα.


χαχαχαχαχ ετσι και αλιος θα σου ποσταρω να δουμε τα πραγματα και με το δικο σου τροπο

----------


## range

> Αφού έχεις τον αρχιμάστορα με το εργαλείο του, δεν θες κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Αν το θυμηθείτε πάντως ποστάρετε τα αποτελέσματα.





> Αφού έχεις τον αρχιμάστορα με το εργαλείο του, δεν θες κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Αν το θυμηθείτε πάντως ποστάρετε τα αποτελέσματα.


η cpu για την αναβάθμιση ειναι αυτη

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD...600CZBOX).html

και τα motherboard που εχω διαθέσιμα για την αναβάθμιση ειναι τα

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M2NMX/

και 

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presenta...000102&pid=231
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
το p4 που ήδη τρεχει τωρα ειναι 

motherboard

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5GVMX/

cpu

http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SL7Z9.html

για ρειξε μια ματια αν δεν βαριεσαι τι παιζει θα εχω μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση αξιζει το κοπο η αναβάθμιση απο θεμα ρευματος;

----------


## range

απο cpu ο p4 ειναι 84w και amd x2 ειναι 89w αν δεν κανω λαθος . Δεν βλεπω να εχουν πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα στην κατανάλωσή. για τα motherboard για το chipset δεν εχω πολυ καταλαβει πως θα το ψαξω

----------


## range

Νικόλα κοιταξες τίποτα; Δεν είχα καθόλου χρόνο λέω να αρχίσω αύριο την αναβάθμιση  ::

----------


## range

> add:
> 3) εάν η cpu & mb υποστηρίζει amd v (virtualization ) εμένα με έχει βολέψει το kvm με virtmanager


Λοιπον τελικα εβαλα το asus μαζι με τον amd athlon x2 , σαν cpu μου φαίνεται οτι ειναι ιδια κατανάλωση με τον p4 , αλλα για chipset κ.λ.π δεν καταφερα να βρω κατι . 

Τωρα βρήκα αυτο 

http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualiza...squeeze-server

Το ψαχνω καλα εχεις καποιο link εσυ πιο καλυτερο ;

----------


## nikolas_350

Αφού είπαμε , για την κατανάλωση θα βασιστείς στο όργανο του Μιχάλη.

Θα βρεις πάρα πολλά how to 
Ρίξε μια ματιά και σε αυτό για να δεις το virt manager πόσο απλό είναι στην χειρισμό 
http://www.howtogeek.com/117635/how-...nes-on-ubuntu/

Mόνο μην ξεχάσεις να κάνεις και αυτό που γράφει στον οδηγό που βρήκες για το bridge. Είναι βασικό για να μπορείς αντί για να κάνει nat (την ip του vm), να δηλώνεις shared device την br0 και έτσι βγαίνει με την πραγματική που θα του ορίσεις ή και με dhcp εάν θες για ευκολία στην αρχή.

----------


## range

> Αφού είπαμε , για την κατανάλωση θα βασιστείς στο όργανο του Μιχάλη.
> 
> Θα βρεις πάρα πολλά how to 
> Ρίξε μια ματιά και σε αυτό για να δεις το virt manager πόσο απλό είναι στην χειρισμό 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/117635/how-...nes-on-ubuntu/
> 
> Mόνο μην ξεχάσεις να κάνεις και αυτό που γράφει στον οδηγό που βρήκες για το bridge. Είναι βασικό για να μπορείς αντί για να κάνει nat (την ip του vm), να δηλώνεις shared device την br0 και έτσι βγαίνει με την πραγματική που θα του ορίσεις ή και με dhcp εάν θες για ευκολία στην αρχή.


ok thanks ελεγα αφου θα κανω φρεσκια εγκατασταση τωρα γιατι εχω βαλει 2 νεους δισκους επανω , ελεγα να κανω partition. Εχω εναν 160 g και εναν 250g , θελω να κανω ενα partition 80g για το λειτουργικό και τα υπολοιπα 80 οπως και ο δευτερος δισκος να ειναι free . Εχω μπερδευτεί λιγο με το primary , logical κ.λ.π. στα windows ειναι λιγο πιο ευκολα τα πραγματα. Κατι ακομα το vm δουλευει σε server; δεν θα εχω γραφικο περιβάλλον

----------


## range

> Αφού είπαμε , για την κατανάλωση θα βασιστείς στο όργανο του Μιχάλη.
> 
> Θα βρεις πάρα πολλά how to 
> Ρίξε μια ματιά και σε αυτό για να δεις το virt manager πόσο απλό είναι στην χειρισμό 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/117635/how-...nes-on-ubuntu/
> 
> Mόνο μην ξεχάσεις να κάνεις και αυτό που γράφει στον οδηγό που βρήκες για το bridge. Είναι βασικό για να μπορείς αντί για να κάνει nat (την ip του vm), να δηλώνεις shared device την br0 και έτσι βγαίνει με την πραγματική που θα του ορίσεις ή και με dhcp εάν θες για ευκολία στην αρχή.


Το περασα , περασα και στα windows στο αλο pc το virtviewer παταω remote , βαζω την ip και παίρνω "Cannot determine the connection type from URI"

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν το έχω κάνει έτσι . Μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον αλλά και εγώ δεν κατάφερα κάτι 

Βρήκα όμως αυτό που μου δούλεψε. Δες αυτό εάν θέλεις να το κάνεις από windows 
http://blog.allanglesit.com/2011/03/...er-on-windows/

Φορτώνεις ένα X Window Server (XMing)
Μπαίνεις με putty, καλείς το virt-manager και σου βγαίνει ένα popup window.

Τώρα εάν δεν έχεις γραφικό δεν ξέρω εάν σου δουλέψει.

----------


## range

> Δεν το έχω κάνει έτσι . Μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον αλλά και εγώ δεν κατάφερα κάτι 
> 
> Βρήκα όμως αυτό που μου δούλεψε. Δες αυτό εάν θέλεις να το κάνεις από windows 
> http://blog.allanglesit.com/2011/03/...er-on-windows/
> 
> Φορτώνεις ένα X Window Server (XMing)
> Μπαίνεις με putty, καλείς το virt-manager και σου βγαίνει ένα popup window.
> 
> Τώρα εάν δεν έχεις γραφικό δεν ξέρω εάν σου δουλέψει.


Nικολα κατι παρόμοιο ειχα βρει και εγω αλλα δεν επεζε μου εσπασε τα νευρα και δεν το προχώρησα, παιζω με τον πατροπαραδοτο τροπο του wine. καταφερα και εκανα mount αυτο που ηθελα γράφοντας το σε ενα cd . εχω τρεξει τον dedicated server κανω κατι δοκιμες και βλεπουμε thanks

----------

